# Gas Prices up&up



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

In the last week gas has gone up here at the Lake .20 a gallon

Deisel not a lot of change from 2.71 to 2.84

What is it doing in your area? And why the big jump?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

$3.34 a gallon here. Up .30 cents in the last week. They are raising the prices because they can, and what are we really going to do about it?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Make our own. Seriously, I found a system that could do it for about .50 a gallon and you could do this all in your garage. Plus there is no harmful fumes, it just smells like a restaraunt.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

hammerhead said:


> They are raising the prices because they can, and what are we really going to do about it?


I'll tell you what we're going to do about it. We're going vote in 2008 and then we're going to sit and wait for January 20th, 2009. Then we'll watch things get better after that. With that idiot out of office....*things will get better!* :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

muddy river said:


> With that idiot out of office....*things will get better!*


take that to the politics forum....no need to argue that here because we dont all agree with you :withstupid:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They said on the news this morning that gas will be at $3.50 in the Midwest by the end of the week because one of BP's refineries were shut down this week because of maintenance from flooding.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Gas prices up & up are just as much political as the oil companies continuing to screw all of us with record profits.

First and foremost, vehicle mileage per gallon would be at least double what is was 10 years ago! Then is would be costing us about the same per mile, the government needs to regulate the automakers because otherwise the automakers have no incentive to improve MPH as they are in "bed" with the oil companies.

Second, big oil is what helped get GW elected why else would he be ignoring this iuss with such low approval ratings, you can get if gas was $1.50 a gallon his approval ratings would be a lot higher but the people who financed his election would be breathing down this throat!


----------



## bradguck (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't like gas prices being high any better than the next guy, but if you think about it, should Exxon Mobil be making a huge profit annually? They take in more revenue than any other industry in the nation, so if they didn't have huge profits, something would be seriously wrong.

Now, I don't like the prices one bit, but the only way we can aviod the high prices is to not buy gasoline/diesel fuel. It does suck as a consumer, b/c the price of many things is sharply higher than in the past and most of us haven't gotten pay increases to counter this higher cost of living. On the same note have any of you looked at your savings plans such as 401k's and such? I bet those that have them aren't complaing about high rate of returns since Jan 1 either.

:stirpot:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You can't compare most other corporations to oil companies when speaking about profits and business models. It's not the same becuase in the oil industry you are dealing with a limited resource...the "game" should be different for them.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Im paying 3.05$ a gallon for my diesel. Its not very cheap over here in nevada. I would dream for 2.84 a gallon :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

BTW im gettin 2.75 a gallon for the diesel in reno


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

:withstupid: If I was in Reno, I'd be getting the same price for diesel.

The problem is, f you don't buy gasoline, then they'll say that consumer use is down so they need to slow production. Then they'll slow production down to the point where demand is higher than available fuel causing another rise in prices. It's a lose-lose situation and like I said, get the cause of the high prices out of the way and things will get better. :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey muddy river! If you head north to the indian reservation (santee) you can get gas for about 2.65 a gallon because they don't have to pay taxes for it.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

muddy river said:


> :withstupid: If I was in Reno, I'd be getting the same price for diesel.
> 
> The problem is, f you don't buy gasoline, then they'll say that consumer use is down so they need to slow production. Then they'll slow production down to the point where demand is higher than available fuel causing another rise in prices. It's a lose-lose situation and like I said, get the cause of the high prices out of the way and things will get better. :beer:


yes you are correct if you were in reno you would get diesel for 2.75, thats the price here so whats your point about the diesel. second prove that our president is the sole cause of high gas prices. maybe ive been misinformed but i didnt know that W regulated fuel cost. i thought oil companies did


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

YOU GUYS GOT IT CHEAP. in Ohio its 3.19 to 3.30 and N. Carolina that same


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Gas in Mn is 3.25 to 3.40 and expected to go up another 10 cents this weekend. Blame the floods in KS as a refinery was shut down due to flooded out. So gas is being shipped down there from the midwest. The result is higher gas prices here. Ironically, the West coast is usually much higher, my sister in OR said it is 2.85 there. 

It is not that we lack oil, it is we lack the refineries that is keeping the gas price up. :******:


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> Hey muddy river! If you head north to the indian reservation (santee) you can get gas for about 2.65 a gallon because they don't have to pay taxes for it.


I'm in Blair, NE (hello neighbor). How far North do I have to go?



> yes you are correct if you were in reno you would get diesel for 2.75, thats the price here so whats your point about the diesel. second prove that our president is the sole cause of high gas prices. maybe ive been misinformed but i didnt know that W regulated fuel cost. i thought oil companies did


Nope. Rich white males in politics with oil interests regulate the fuel cost. They find some pathetic excuse to raise the price of oil, which raises the oil stock profits of those who contribute to their campaigns helping them to get elected causing 4 more years of fun. And by fun I mean war and poverty. If we elect another rich white dude that owns stock in the oil companies, we are truely in trouble. Baleed dat.

Please also note, these are just my opinions. I'm not saying I'm right or anyone else is wrong. I just hope things change because I really don't like the way things are right now. Makes me scared for my kids.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

muddy river said:


> Nope. Rich white males in politics with oil interests regulate the fuel cost. They find some pathetic excuse to raise the price of oil, which raises the oil stock profits of those who contribute to their campaigns helping them to get elected causing 4 more years of fun. And by fun I mean war and poverty. If we elect another rich white dude that owns stock in the oil companies, we are truely in trouble. Baleed dat.
> 
> Please also note, these are just my opinions. I'm not saying I'm right or anyone else is wrong. I just hope things change because I really don't like the way things are right now. Makes me scared for my kids.


So your saying what you just said was not correct? Why fill this thread with political BS if you dont KNOW your correct with your information


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You would have to go almost to the north border of Nebraska in Knox county. I live in crieghton. Northeast of Norfolk about an hour.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

$6.40 a gallon in Brandon Manitoba. It's been over 3 dollars a gallon for ten years.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

USSapper said:


> muddy river said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Rich white males in politics with oil interests regulate the fuel cost. They find some pathetic excuse to raise the price of oil, which raises the oil stock profits of those who contribute to their campaigns helping them to get elected causing 4 more years of fun. And by fun I mean war and poverty. If we elect another rich white dude that owns stock in the oil companies, we are truely in trouble. Baleed dat.
> ...


He said they are his opinions. Is it only political BS if you dont agree with it? I have seen plenty of other political talk on the open forum and up until now have never seen you cry about it. Everybody knows that the current gas surge is because of the flooded refinery in Kansas and another one that had an emergency shutdown, sh!t happens, but we will also be 'conditioned to accept the higher prices and they will never go down appreciably. I also read in the paper a couple weeks ago that the refining companies will not be increasing production because of the focus on renewable energy. To me that is holding us hostage and the state of ND needs to look seriously at a state refinery, maybe two. North Dakota oil should be good enough to produce North Dakota gas then tell the global oil companies to kiss off with thier saudi gas, maybe tin laden could use it to fuel his donkey while he hides his chicken a33 in the mountains.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

muddy river said:


> Nope. Rich white males in politics with oil interests regulate the fuel cost. They find some pathetic excuse to raise the price of oil, which raises the oil stock profits of those who contribute to their campaigns helping them to get elected causing 4 more years of fun. And by fun I mean war and poverty. If we elect another rich white dude that owns stock in the oil companies, we are truely in trouble. Baleed dat.
> 
> Please also note, these are just my opinions. I'm not saying I'm right or anyone else is wrong. I just hope things change because I really don't like the way things are right now. Makes me scared for my kids.


just so you know, im a kid, im by no meens an adult in most peoples eyes. but i do know that Rich white males in politics are solely to blame for the cost of fuel, there is alot more to it than that, yea maybe they some say in price, but do not completely control it. And like you said those are your opinions, you have every right to believe what you want, but so do i, i will argue my beliefs with anyone. Why? Because like everyone else i think im right just like you think youre right.

but you cant be telling me that you think that wealthy rich white males are the sole blame of rising gas costs, i meen just a week or so ago the costs were on the decline from what i saw, and then a few problems in refineries and factories theyre back up, the next thing youre going to tel me is that W flooded that gas refinery in a conspiracy to get his money!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> He said they are his opinions. Is it only political BS if you dont agree with it? I have seen plenty of other political talk on the open forum and up until now have never seen you cry about it. Everybody knows that the current gas surge is because of the flooded refinery in Kansas and another one that had an emergency shutdown, sh!t happens, but we will also be 'conditioned to accept the higher prices and they will never go down appreciably. I also read in the paper a couple weeks ago that the refining companies will not be increasing production because of the focus on renewable energy. To me that is holding us hostage and the state of ND needs to look seriously at a state refinery, maybe two. North Dakota oil should be good enough to produce North Dakota gas then tell the global oil companies to kiss off with thier saudi gas, maybe tin laden could use it to fuel his donkey while he hides his chicken a33 in the mountains


What he said did not sound like opinions, the way it was worded TOLD us that rich white guys are controlling oil. I respect everyones opinion because I have mine and others have theirs, and I know that my views sometimes cross with others and i still respect theirs


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF you guys would really research the oil business and how it works your opinions would be based on fact instead of some sound bite on the netwrk news.

Did it ever occur to any of you that if the price was determined by the oil business it would be twice as high as it is. Why not, they dont care about you they care about being as profitable as possible and thats capitalism. Just a few years ago the oil business was losing money.

Its a commodity no one controls the price no one.

The only controllable part of it is goverment driven, taxes the combined state and federal government makes more per gallon than the oil business yet they do nothing to get it out of the ground or refine it, and regulations based on phony environmental concerns that limit supply.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Started back down again.....dropped .15 a gallon yesterday.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am not trying to shame anyone with this post. I complain about gas prices just as much as the next guy. The other day I was in the car with a friend and we were talking about gas prices and how much they sucked. Then for some reason the thought hit me, the things I have and the life I live are so much better than the vast majority of the people on this earth. We have it so easy here in America. We are truly blessed. I could have just as easily been born with aids in Africa, or in a garbage dump in Mexico. Paying a lot for gas does suck, but if we step back and look at our lives we should be greatful for what we have, and thankful that we have the ability to pay $3.30 for gas. Ok, off the soap box.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

jgat said:


> I am not trying to shame anyone with this post. I complain about gas prices just as much as the next guy. The other day I was in the car with a friend and we were talking about gas prices and how much they sucked. Then for some reason the thought hit me, the things I have and the life I live are so much better than the vast majority of the people on this earth. We have it so easy here in America. We are truly blessed. I could have just as easily been born with aids in Africa, or in a garbage dump in Mexico. Paying a lot for gas does suck, but if we step back and look at our lives we should be greatful for what we have, and thankful that we have the ability to pay $3.30 for gas. Ok, off the soap box.


jgat You do see the whole world!! Nice post and very honest!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

E


> verybody knows that the current gas surge is because of the flooded refinery in Kansas and another one that had an emergency shutdown, sh!t happens,


Got one shut down up in Tulsa. Don't remember if it was because of flooding or a lightening strike but it's been down for a month or so now.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alittle off topic, but has anyone else been noticing a change in their milage lately. Now that almost all premium gas has Ethenol in it I have been getting crap for milage. I run 92 octane in my bike and I have gone from about 45 miles to the gallon to about 32 once they put ethenol in it. I found one station in Fargo that still has 92 octane without it in it, and I have been running that solely.

Thus they have jacked our prices, and dropped our milage. hummm I think I should buy an oil company they have it made.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You can buy addatives for that. My brother has a 67 Ford. He was getting 9 miles a gallon, now he uses lead addative and gets 12.


----------

